# book club



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

do we have one on here ?i dont read much but started a new book the other day and was wondering if we had a GPB book club .


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

No we don't. What book are you reading. I love to read alway have a book going. This could be fun.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

I would be interested. I love to read. I just finished The Dog Who Spoke With Gods by Diane Jessup. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea to me! I love to read other's recommendations; I have discovered some really great books that way.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

This is something I would def be interested in!

I'm always reading


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I always love to read. My school has one and I just joined it. The book I must read by the end of the month is called Deadline by Chris Crutcher

I think since Tex asked and brought it up that he should be the one to pick the book we read if we did start a book club. I think it would be a great idea.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

What are you waiting for Nick???? What book are we reading?


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Might want it to start next month sence this month is almost over dont you think? Or should we have a review every 20th of every month on the books that we read?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

We can start when ever we want to and have it go for 30days. We need a book tho.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

i just started reading Izzy & Lenore by JON KATZ if any want to pick it up


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

There we have it! The book of the month.

Never thought about it that way Mikado.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I will buy it on monday.


----------

